# 5 speed for my dasher!



## Rdelliott3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey I am working out buying a good 9Q quantum TD tranny for my 1980 diesel dasher ! I am nervous about one thing ... I will be buying it regardless but my dasher only has a 1.5 in it and I worry about the 5th gear being tooooo tall I understand that I should be able to cruz at freeway speeds okay and I one day will be doing a mk3 TDI swap if all works out well with finding the right TDI. But my 1.5 has 98000 miles on it so I want this to work till this engine is ready to retire 

Will it work!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I tried that back in 1991 with my '81 Dasher. It does all bolt up but you need all of the 5 speed shifter linkage out of a front wheel drive 4 cylinder 5 speed 4000/coupe or a Vw Fox or a 4 banger & 5 speed Quantum and will need hammer time to make the linkage and tranny fit the tunnel. Yes, the gearing is going to make driving it less fun in a way.


----------



## Rdelliott3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yup I'm already hunting for the linkage but increase in fuel economy till I find the TDI will be great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a 9Q connected to the 1.8L in my fox. I've never driven any diesel car, but I can tell you that the 9Q is an excellently geared transmission. With this in mind, it sound like you'd use fourth gear for general cruising as I do, unless I'm traveling at sustained speeds.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

mike in SC said:


> it sound like you'd use fourth gear for general cruising as I do, unless I'm traveling at sustained speeds.


as in tail winds or down hills or both in a vacuum :laugh:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Tail winds and gravity do help a lot!


----------

